# Radeon HD 3450 : modesetting désactivé [RÉSOLU]

## StinGer_Uesugi

Ça doit faire environ 50 ans que je suis pas venu poster ici, que ce soit pour aider ou pour demander de l'aide. Aujourd'hui, je reviens parce que j'ai un problème.

Alors déjà, je vais désagréable dès le début :

```
crap ~ # lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]

```

C'est pas moi qui aie choisi, c'est mon PC au bureau donc je suis bloqué avec...

Un peu plus de détails. Il s'agit en fait d'un PC DELL en SFF (Small Form Factor). La carte vidéo est une carte low profile et propose 2 sorties vidéos. Oui, mais pas 2 connecteurs classiques, nan nan (y aurait pas la place) : c'est un câble spécial qui fournit 2 ports DVI. Je suis en double écran et je n'étais jamais parvenu à faire fonctionner correctement cette configuration avec le pilote radeon (j'arrive à faire du double écran, mais y a des trucs qui yoyotent un peu). Du coup, j'utilisais les pilotes propriétaires, mais pas ati-drivers parce qu'ils ne fonctionnaient pas (j'ai jamais compris pourquoi). J'allais chercher le package d'installation sur le site d'AMD.

Tout fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à il y a un an où j'ai dû bloquer les mises à jour de xorg parce que je ne sais plus quoi dans les drivers ATI ne prenaient pas en compte les nouvelles versions.

Ceci fait, tout a continué à fonctionner.

Dernièrement, j'ai mis à jour mon système, et j'ai lu les message de udev à la fin de l'emerge pour me rendre compte que je devais recompiler un noyau pour bien mettre un devtmps etc... Tant qu'à faire, ça faisait des siècles que je voulais passer en framebuffer uvesafb.

Du coup, j'ai fait mon bourrin et en plus de mettre à jour mon noyau, j'ai rajouté tout ça. Je reboot, impeccable tout tourne. Sauf X, qui ne se lance pas. Normal, il faut recompiler fglrx.

Et c'est là que les ennuis commencent. Parce que fglrx, il ne se compile plus. Parce que l'API dans le noyau, elle a changé. Voilà ce que j'obtiens en voulant compiler fglrx :

```
crap build_mod # ./make.sh 

AMD kernel module generator version 2.1

./make.sh: ligne 390 : [: = : opérateur unaire attendu

doing Makefile based build for kernel 2.6.x and higher

rm -rf *.c *.h *.o *.ko *.a .??* *.symvers

make -C /lib/modules/3.6.11-gentoo-stg9/build SUBDIRS=/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1] : on entre dans le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo »

  CC [M]  /lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_MEM_AllocLinearAddrInterval':

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2152:5: error: implicit declaration of function 'do_mmap'

/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2152:13: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

make[2]: *** [/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/lib64/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Erreur 2

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-3.6.11-gentoo »

make: *** [kmod_build] Erreur 2

build failed with return value 2

```

Dans un premier temps, j'ai cherché des solutions à ce problème. Je suis tombé sur des patchs, notamment en provenance de Suse. Mais rien ne fonctionne. En voyant qu'il s'agissait d'un changement dans le noyau, j'ai lâché l'affaire et j'ai décidé de repasser sur radeon.

Du coup, recompilation de noyau, rajout de radeon dans les périphériques et modeset à 1 par défaut. Modification de make.conf :

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r600"
```

Installation de radeon-ucode:

```
emerge radeon-ucode
```

Et mise à jour de mesa et installation des pilotes :

```
emerge -ND world
```

Ensuite, petite vérification des eselect :

```
crap ~ # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

crap ~ # eselect mesa list

64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

64bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium *

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic *

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   gallium *

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium *

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

```

Bon bah on dirait qu'on est fin prêt ! Je vérifie bien que xorg.conf n'existe plus et je lance mon X. Et là , je m'aperçois que radeon n'est pas chargé. Bon, je force ça avec un radeon.conf dans xorg.conf.d :

```
Section "Device" 

        Identifier  "radeon" 

        Driver      "radeon" 

EndSection

```

Seulement là, voilà ce que me dit le Xorg.0.log :

```
[  1041.739] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[  1041.739] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  1041.739] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[  1041.739] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

[  1041.739]

Fatal server error:

[  1041.740] no screens found

[  1041.740] (EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[  1041.740] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  1041.740] (EE)

[  1042.010] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

Bon alors je me dis "t'énerves pas, c'est ton vieux pote le KMS qui est pas content" (oui parce que j'ai eu des problèmes avec lui). Donc j'essaie de le désactiver, soit :

```
modprobe radeon modeset=0
```

Soit sur la ligne de boot du kernel avec radeon.modeset=0. Mais rien n'y fait, X ne démarre pas.

Là, je me souviens que mon X est pas à jour. Donc je débloque les mises à jour, je le mets à jour et j'emerge à nouveau les drivers. Je me dis "maintenant, c'est bon, vas-y !". Et là, c'est le drame. Parce que ça ne change rien du tout. J'ai toujours la même erreur.

Du coup, je me suis dit qu'il y avait peut-être un problème avec le framebuffer, alors j'ai refait un kernel sans framebuffer, mais ça ne change rien. J'ai essayé un framebuffer ATI, vga, re-uvesa... Rien n'y fait, ce fichu module ne veut pas se charger ou si je le force, X ne démarre pas. Et avant de l'intégrer au kernel, je voudrais bien savoir de quel firmware il a besoin (je voudrais éviter de tous les mettre quoi) parce que je sais qu'il en faut d'autres en plus du R600truc.bin.

Voilà, donc maintenant je suis sur un X avec un seul écran en vesa. J'ai un super écran 24" à côté dont je peux pas me servir. Et j'ai plus OpenGL, ce qui m'empêche de tracer mes courbes pour mon boulot.

Je suis à bout d'idée, je ne sais pas pourquoi ce module radeon ne veut pas se charger. J'ai dû oublié de faire un truc ou mal faire un truc, mais je vois pas quoi. Merci par avance de toute l'aide que vous pourrez me fournir.

BONUS

Le Xorg.0.log complet :

```
[  1041.731]

X.Org X Server 1.13.1

Release Date: 2012-12-13

[  1041.731] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1041.731] Build Operating System: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo-stg9 x86_64 Gentoo

[  1041.731] Current Operating System: Linux crap 3.6.11-gentoo-stg9 #20 SMP Wed Feb 6 18:18:07 CET 2013 x86_64

[  1041.731] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 quiet video=uvesafb:1280x1024,mtrr:3,ywrap

[  1041.731] Build Date: 06 February 2013  06:23:06PM

[  1041.731]

[  1041.731] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[  1041.731]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1041.731] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1041.731] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb  6 18:36:36 2013

[  1041.732] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1041.732] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1041.732] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  1041.732] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  1041.732] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  1041.732] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  1041.732] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[  1041.732] (**) |   |-->Device "radeon"

[  1041.732] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  1041.732] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1041.732] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1041.732] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  1041.732] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1041.732]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1041.732] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1041.732]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1041.732] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1041.732]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1041.732] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[  1041.732]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1041.732]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[  1041.732] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[  1041.732]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1041.732]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[  1041.732] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[  1041.732] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  1041.732] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  1041.732] (II) Loader magic: 0x80bbc0

[  1041.732] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1041.732]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1041.732]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[  1041.732]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[  1041.732]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[  1041.733] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:95c5:1028:0342 rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfe9f0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[  1041.733] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[  1041.733] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  1041.734] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1041.734] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1041.734] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1041.734]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[  1041.734]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[  1041.734] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  1041.734] Loading extension GLX

[  1041.734] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[  1041.734] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[  1041.734] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1041.734]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 7.0.0

[  1041.734]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1041.734]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[  1041.734] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

     [...]

[  1041.739] (++) using VT number 7

[  1041.739] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.

[  1041.739] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  1041.739] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[  1041.739] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.

[  1041.739]

Fatal server error:

[  1041.740] no screens found

[  1041.740] (EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[  1041.740] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  1041.740] (EE)

[  1042.010] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu pourrais pas mettre un titre plus explicite ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

Pour la carte ATI tu peux utiliser le driver du kernel qui fonctionne très bien chez moi, j'ai pas la même carte sur mon laptop c'est vrai ..

```
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]

        Subsystem: Dell Device 02eb

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

```

J'avais eu le soucis pour X jusqu’à ce que je trouve l'info : faut mettre le firmware dans le kernel !!!!

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

Pour ce qui concerne la config

Dans le make.conf : VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

radeon_ucode : pas besoin de plus 

Par contre, voir dans dmesg le firmware qui est charger par la carte, il te faudra l'ajouter au kernel chez moi :

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

Partie graphique du kernel 

La carte ATI Radeon est en hard et en modesetting par default 

J'ai du enlever (IL FAUT) driver carte et réference vesa/uvesa/vga16 dans la partie framebuffer.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Pour le titre, je sais pas quoi mettre. Problèmes ATI ? Encore ? Comme j'étais en panne d'inspiration, j'avais mis ça.

Merci USTruck pour les infos.   :Wink:   Malheureusement, tout ça, je l'ai déjà. Le driver radeon est déjà présent dans mon kernel. Mais il est en module et non en built-in. Donc j'ai pas besoin d'inclure les firmwares dedans le kernel. Justement, je voudrais bien refaire un kernel après, avec radeon en built-in et les firmwares nécessaires, mais pour ça, il faudrait que ça fonctionne une première fois que je connaisse la liste exacte de ceux qu'il faut. Tout ça, c'est dans le lien que tu donnes (que je commence à connaître par cœur depuis que je l'arpente... :s). Personnellement, je préfère celui de gentoo.org : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

Quant au framebuffer, j'ai tout enlevé évidemment. Mais c'est pas pour autant que le modsetting s'active.

Après, il faudrait peut-être que je tente une approche bourrin et que je mette tous les firmwares dans le noyau avec radeon en built-in et voir si le modesetting s'active. Y a pas de raison puisque à priori un truc qui fonctionne en built-in devrait fonctionner en noyau. Mais je vais finir par essayer ça quand j'aurai 2 minutes. On ne sait jamais...

De mon côté, j'ai lu quelque part que je ne sais plus quoi entre xf86-video-ati, xorg-server et le noyau n'acceptait plus que le modesetting pour OpenGL depuis très récemment, le 13 janvier de mémoire. Je crois que c'était xf86-video-ati mais faudrait confirmer. Là où je m'inquiète, c'est si c'est ça et que ma carte n'est pas compatible, je suis eu. Je ne peux rien faire.

----------

## xaviermiller

Le titre est déjà plus compréhensible. Sinon on n'aurait que "Problème !" et "Problème [Résolu]" dans les titres. Wouah !

----------

## USTruck

Re bonjour,

Repris du log du xorg que tu as posté  

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 quiet video=uvesafb:1280x1024,mtrr:3,ywrap 

 

C'est pour cette raison que j'ai ajouter l'info qu'il faut enlever les références a vesa, uvesafb et vga16 ainsi que les références a une carte radeon dans la partie framebuffer du kernel.

D'après ma maigre expérience, toute def dans cette partie empêche la carte de bien fonctionner. j'aurais du indiquer aussi au niveau du kernel command line.

Lors du boot, le temps de voir la ligne de boot kernel, il passe direct en mode full resolution de la carte. 

Ma command line :  root=/dev/sda6 quiet  rootfstype=ext4 splash=silent,theme:livedvd-12.0 console=tty1

Aucune référence a faire, le modesettings le fait tout seul, dans dmesg après une longue liste d'init de la carte j'ai ;  fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

"RV620/RV635                 RadeonHD 3450/3470" est supporté par le driver du kernel donc cela doit être une question de config.

Pour voir le(s) firmware(s) , après le boot via dmesg la liste des firmwares qui sont chargé c'est comme cela que j'ai trouvé ceux a mettre.

Bonne chance

Edit : effectivement depuis la version xorg 1.11 (si je me souviens bien) la carte dois être en modesettings

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Je racontais n'importe quoi ! http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI2ODA

Alors oui USTruck, le log que j'ai filé, j'ai uvesa dedans parce que comme le modesetting fonctionne pas, ma console est juste horrible. Donc j'en ai refait un avec uvesa. Mais évidemment, j'ai essayé sur un kernel sans pilote de framebuffer. J'avais juste 

Je vais essayer de faire une kernel avec tous les firmwares aujourd'hui.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Bon et bien j'avance !

J'ai donc fait mon bourrin et j'ai compilé un noyau avec le pilote radeon en built-in. J'ai ajouté tous les firmwares radeon-ucode. Et là, magique ! Le modesetting fonctionne : j'ai une zoulie console ! Mieux encore, X démarre en utilisant radeon !

Cependant, j'ai des trucs bizarres dans mon Xorg.0.log, en tous cas que j'avais jamais vu avant (ça y était peut être, mais je l'avais pas vu) :

```
[  6081.057] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  6081.057] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[  6081.057] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[  6081.057] (II) Unloading modesetting

[  6081.057] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)
```

J'ai jamais entendu parler d'un module modesetting...   :Question:   Bon mais de toutes façons, j'ai surtout cette ligne qui me fait plaisir :

```
[  6081.062] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[  6081.062] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[  6081.062] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
```

J'ai mis les 2 lignes du dessous aussi parce que je ne sais absolument pas ce que ça veut dire.

Ensuite, j'ai dû me battre un peu avec X pour avoir mes écrans configurés comme je le voulais. Maintenant, tout est impec' grace à un fichier dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ :

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "DVI-0"

    Option       "Primary" "Off"

    Option       "Position" "1280 0"

    Option       "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "DVI-1"

    Option       "Primary" "On"

    Option       "LeftOf"  "DVI-0"

    Modeline     "1280x1024@75" 135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

    Option       "PreferredMode" "1280x1024@75"

EndSection
```

Là où y a un vrai problème, c'est ça :

```
moi@crap ~ % glxinfo

name of display: :0

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)

  Serial number of failed request:  12

  Current serial number in output stream:  12
```

Du coup, j'ai pensé à un problème de droits. Seulement :

```
moi@crap ~ % groups

lp wheel audio cdrom video games cdrw users moi

moi@crap ~ % ls -ld /dev/dri/

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 80  8 févr. 08:38 /dev/dri/

moi@crap ~ % ls -l /dev/dri/

total 0

crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226,  0  8 févr. 08:38 card0

crw-rw----  1 root video 226, 64  8 févr. 08:38 controlD64

moi@crap ~ % getfacl /dev/dri/card0

getfacl: Removing leading '/' from absolute path names

# file: dev/dri/card0

# owner: root

# group: video

user::rw-

user:moi:rw-

group::rw-

mask::rw-

other::---
```

J'ai vérifié mes eselect opengl et mesa, tout est bon (comme dans mes messages précédents). En cherchant, j'ai fini par tomber sur ça dans mon log X :

```
[  6081.213] (EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols.
```

Je pense que mon problème vient de là. Il me semble que ça, ça arrive lorsqu'il y a des builds pas cohérents entre eux dans tout ce qui est xorg. Je vais essayer de faire un emerge de tout ça à nouveau (mesa, xorg, drivers etc...). Je vais continuer à chercher pendant que ça compile aussi. Si vous avez des idées/explications, je suis preneur !

C'est bête d'avoir fait tout ça pour en arriver à pas de OpenGL...  :Confused: 

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Chez moi pas de soucis :

BBDell ~ # glxinfo 

name of display: :0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

J'espère qu'apres un uDN et depclean suivi d'un revdep-rebuild tu retrouveras le tout.

Pour information mes eselect

 *Quote:*   

> eselect mesa list
> 
> 64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)
> 
> 64bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> eselect opengl list
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   xorg-x11 *

 

Et surtout toute mes excuses je viens de trouver l'info pour le(s) firmware(s) http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

Un joli tableau qui reprend quoi mettre .... j'aurais du le trouver celui-là.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Et surtout toute mes excuses je viens de trouver l'info pour le(s) firmware(s) http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon
> 
> Un joli tableau qui reprend quoi mettre .... j'aurais du le trouver celui-là.

 

Heeeheee,   :Wink:   C'est pour ça que j'ai dit que je préférais ce lien plutôt que l'autre. Malgré tout, ce tableau ne fonctionne pas pour ma carte, il me faut des firmwares en plus.

Bon sinon bonne nouvelle : je viens de finir de recompiler mesa, xorg-server, xorg-drivers et les x11-drivers nécessaires (qlist -I x11-drivers). Et ça fonctionne !!!!!!

\o/ AYÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ !!!! J'ai retrouvé OpenGL (et mes effets de bureau totalement inutiles DONC INDISPENSABLES).

Il ne me reste plus qu'à faire faire un régime à mon kernel en déterminant quels sont les firmwares exacts nécessaires.

Merci pour ton aide USTruck !   :Wink: 

----------

